# my sailfin tang has black on him



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

my sailfin tang has dark areas all over him/her and is duller in in some spots it doesnt look like velvet. He eats the same amount. Could this be a tape worm because I think I have two at least one.
could this be his colors starting to change or some other disease


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

he is now sitting next to the area where the water falls in from the filter and his gills are not always inflamed but when he breaths in they open up wider then usally there is a lot of air where he is


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

When he is swimming around he follows my new sixline wrasse


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

thnx guys he has almost made a full recovery unless what he had has gone to a new part of the life cycle


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

He didn't make a full recovery in one day.

Black spot is common on Tangs, and this could very well be what you are seeing. If it comes back, post some pictures.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

this is in chronological order with my sick fish first then healthy right after thank you


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

srry about my attitude before i had a bad day but i am looking for a new tank 100 gallons he wasn't following like trying to scare him but he was more off just following him slowly than going in front of him the six line would look at him go to him than swim away this would happen a few times stop then happen agian i dont have a sump i picked up all my rock which is alot because i have alot of dead coral that is fish safe and amazingly i found my yellow watchman goby he was hiding under the sand and coral thats all i found no six line any where


----------

